# New room for a lazy read?



## Telcontar (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been taking a break in my writing. Not a break _from_ writing - like I ever could - but a shift of feel. 

Normally I write and read epic fantasy, in general. I love the lofty themes, nation-collapsing schemes and world-shattering magic. _Love them._ I want to see upheaval and change and the little people scrambling for cover.

Except of course when I don't. I also get into moods where I want something a bit more relaxed. I want a Monday night TV show instead of a summer blockbuster movie. I want to return to the status quo at the end of the story, or not too far removed from it.

I have two questions: Do you think the eBook explosion has created a friendlier market for such stories? I'm currently writing a series of short stories that aren't epic fantasy. They aren't sword-and-sorcery. I'm not sure if there is a genre they'd fit in beyond the 'fantasy' label. All I know is that they don't have the kind of gripping excitement that most people look for in fantasy - though (in the humble opinion of their author...) I think the stories are plenty interesting and enjoyable. 

Secondly: Do any of you know of any adult-oriented, novel-length works that embody this kind of feel?


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree, an easy read is often a nice break.  As far as novel length I cannot think of any off the top of my head.  My wife is trying to get me to read "The Princess and the Penis" by R.J.Silver.  (Yes, that is the title.  Do you think I could make something like that up?  Well I could, but I didn’t.)  It is only 71 pages, but she says its one of the funniest things she has read in a long time.

Oh, and it is free on Nook and probably Kindle


----------



## Kelise (Jul 20, 2011)

Because of your post, I tried 'Princess and the Penis', and it's quite amusing. Only 44 pages on iBooks.


----------

